# Pan & tilt mechanism



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I just did a proto type of my pan tilt machanism for my Organ Grinder. It is of course missing the servos, but I think you can get the idea.
Here is a pic









I aslo updated my Organ Grinder build page at 
http://www.grimvisions.com/thegrinder.htm


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Really cool! Looks like you got the hang of this animation thing!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks for the updates krough, I see how you have the tilt set up, good idea. Please keep posting the progress, looking good


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Looking good - please post the updates. I am watching this to learn more.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice progress. But no duct tape?????????


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes Vlad there is duct tape, a thin strip of black duct tape on the left and right of the mechanism. It holds the coper end caps in place temporaily

Onwards. I made the servo platform prototype tonight.
Here is a pic. More updates on my page.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice job! I am still unclear where the servo hooks to the rod though, but I really like that shelf idea..makes a nice clean mount!


----------

